# Trichomes amber on leaves milky on buds?



## GoLdD (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi and thanks in advance,

I'm a first time grower who is about to complete my first grow and I have a question in regards to the ripeness of trichomes. The trichs on the small bud leaves have a good percentage of amber, 30-50%, but the trichs on the buds themselves are still milky with no sign of amber. 

I'm assuming that I need to wait to harvest until the trichs on the buds are turning amber but was a little thrown by the fact that the sugar leaves show so much amber. I would rather ask if I'm right than assume and be wrong. I've learned so much here by following various grow journals and posts here, thank you all, but I've never seen any mention of this?

I am using a 30x microscope bought from my local grow shop.

Thanks,

GoLdD


----------



## keifcake (Jun 10, 2011)

Yea wait, the leaves turn way early.. Leaves on one i have now has been 50/50 for a few weeks, and just now starting to get it on the buds


----------



## GoLdD (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks keif,

+rep for a fast reply to a noob question

GoLdD


----------



## Los Muertos (Jun 10, 2011)

GoLdD said:


> Hi and thanks in advance,
> 
> I'm a first time grower who is about to complete my first grow and I have a question in regards to the ripeness of trichomes. The trichs on the small bud leaves have a good percentage of amber, 30-50%, but the trichs on the buds themselves are still milky with no sign of amber.
> 
> ...


 Nice..I was kinda wondering this myself.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

Harvest when the buds have swelled and the pistils have shriveled and darkened.

If the trichs are turning amber then they're already starting to degrade.


----------



## GoLdD (Jun 10, 2011)

420God said:


> Harvest when the buds have swelled and the pistils have shriveled and darkened.
> 
> If the trichs are turning amber then they're already starting to degrade.


Hi 420God,

From everything that I've read, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the color of the trichs will effect the high. Specifically; clear trichs = speedy, cloudy trichs = heady/trippy and amber = couchlock/body stone. I'm hoping for a good mix of amber and cloudy.

Thanks,

GoLdD


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

GoLdD said:


> Hi 420God,
> 
> From everything that I've read, and please correct me if I'm wrong, the color of the trichs will effect the high. Specifically; clear trichs = speedy, cloudy trichs = heady/trippy and amber = couchlock/body stone. I'm hoping for a good mix of amber and cloudy.
> 
> ...


Amber means the THC is converting to CBN giving you the fake couchlock feeling that CBD creates. If you want a true couchlock then you would want to grow a strain higher in CBD which would be more along the lines of an Indica.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

The strain of marijuana that you grow is what controls the kind of high you feel.


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 10, 2011)

420God said:


> Amber means the THC is converting to CBN giving you the fake couchlock feeling that CBD creates. If you want a true couchlock then you would want to grow a strain higher in CBD which would be more along the lines of an Indica.


 Hey, I didn't know this. Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

And when I say fake couchlock, I mean that CBN makes you tired which mimics couchlock. You notice more when smoking a lot.


----------



## fabfun (Jun 10, 2011)

harvest when trics are 30 - 50 % amber
by trics i hope u mean trics not hairs


----------



## GoLdD (Jun 11, 2011)

420God said:


> Amber means the THC is converting to CBN giving you the fake couchlock feeling that CBD creates. If you want a true couchlock then you would want to grow a strain higher in CBD which would be more along the lines of an Indica.


Thanks 420God,

I think your point makes sense, the difference between CBN vs CBD. My concern is that so much of what I've read says to read the trichs and to go by that? If any other experienced growers would care to comment, I'd love to see what the consensus is on this is. Either way +rep 420God for taking the time to help.

GoLdD


----------



## GoLdD (Jun 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> harvest when trics are 30 - 50 % amber
> by trics i hope u mean trics not hairs


Hi Fab,

Yes Fab I mean Trichomes and not pistils lol, thanks for checking though , and what you stated about the trichs turning amber is what I had understood as the determining factor for when to harvest, but now I'm not so sure. It would be nice to get the opinions of a few experienced growers on this.

GoLdD


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm interested to know, do trichs continue to age through the curing process? I know that the potency gets greater with a long cure. Would it be best to actually cut a little earlier and allow the trichs to age more through curing? Or am I totally wrong in that assumption?


----------



## Jack Package (Jun 12, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> I'm interested to know, do trichs continue to age through the curing process? I know that the potency gets greater with a long cure. Would it be best to actually cut a little earlier and allow the trichs to age more through curing? Or am I totally wrong in that assumption?


I could be wrong, but i think i read somewhere that there are a couple of types of thc, and the compounds thc-a and thc-v convert to thc during the curing process. They are much more successfully converted to thc when the bud is dried slowly and cured properly. I think this is where the increase in potency comes from.


----------



## GoLdD (Jun 12, 2011)

This thread is why I love RIU ------> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html

It hasnt necesarily answered my question, because its becomming appearant that there are two schools of thought on the matter of of when plants are ripe. But it is the most detailed thread I've found on the subject.

GoLdD


----------



## Jack Package (Jun 13, 2011)

GoLdD said:


> This thread is why I love RIU ------> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/401972-new-high-times-suggests-harvesting.html
> 
> It hasnt necesarily answered my question, because its becomming appearant that there are two schools of thought on the matter of of when plants are ripe. But it is the most detailed thread I've found on the subject.
> 
> GoLdD


Yeah, i saw that thread and quite enjoyed it. Well worth the read!


----------

